# Hygetropin HELP FAKE OR REAL FEB 2012



## Childwall_oak

Hi guys

My first post, hoping somebody put my mind at ease....

I have been put in contact with a website selling hygetropin 200iu 25x8 iu boxes, I've blasted through 400 iu already, body fat dropped, skin cleared up, great sleep, and regular tingling in fingers which is great BUT ....

I received another 400iu yesterday in the post, each of the kits come with a anti fake serial number, which I scratch off and enter on the website com.cn , however this time one of the serial numbers says doesn't exist ??? The other I have eagerly scratched two hard and number is not clear.... :-(

Now I'm going to try upload some pics asap via iPad

From the research I have done they are the pin wheel bottled, green/blue lids.....

What do you guys think


----------



## Childwall_oak

hi guys

pics uploaded, hope somebody can help


----------



## Delhi

Where is the scratch label?

I have always seen them at from top right of box...hmm


----------



## BatemanLondon

Welcome

last ones i got had the Tribal lids... not sure whats on that lid . could do with some better pics

fat loss ? at what daily dosage..


----------



## BatemanLondon

Delhi said:


> Where is the scratch label?
> 
> I have always seen them at from top right of box...hmm


also the card looks quite thin on the box .. compare it to the last one


----------



## Childwall_oak

Delhi said:


> Where is the scratch label?
> 
> I have always seen them at from top right of box...hmm


hi Delhi, thanks for your reply 

the scratch label is on the side pannel (if that makes sense) of the box....

any ideas ???


----------



## Delhi

BatemanLondon said:


> also the card looks quite thin on the box .. compare it to the last one


Yes I agree. At this point things are not looking good bro.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

they look like the ones i have, i cant remember where the scratch labels are on mine but they all checked out and im doing fine with them, i suggest you bang 8iu ed for about 4 days and if your anything like me your ankles and feet will swell up and tingles ect usuall sides


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Just checked a pic of one of mine and the scratch label was on the side too and I got good gains off them


----------



## 3752

there is 2 types of legit Hyge...

original ones with a pinwheel top

Dr Lin's type with a tribal top

Dr Lin operation has been shut down by the chinese Govt (which should finally put a stop to which is original  ) you have the original pinwheel type which are very good.


----------



## BatemanLondon

here you go ... my fridge


----------



## Childwall_oak

hi guys

thanks for your feedback,

@ pscarb- even tho the security number comes back as 'doesnt exist ' on com.cn website??

thanks in advance


----------



## Clubber Lang

Original Hyges dont come with security stickers tho?

these kits started showing theyre heads when Dr Lins were still around, so there was 3 Hyges on the market. The Hyges with the large security sticker seem to be a counterfeit of both Original & Lins? The 100iu Kits have brown tops.


----------



## Delhi

I think Paul has cleared this up for us all.

I had the tribal ones (Same as Bateman London), which imo were very good but the original ones (which it looks like you have) will afterall be legit and gtg.


----------



## Delhi

Clubber Lang said:


> Original Hyges dont come with security stickers tho?
> 
> these kits started showing theyre heads when Dr Lins were still around, so there was 3 Hyges on the market. The Hyges with the large security sticker seem to be a counterfeit of both Original & Lins? The 100iu Kits have brown tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen those ones mate...brown tops?


----------



## Childwall_oak

great, thanks for feedback guys...

@pscarb - thanks for reply, even tho the serial number doesnt exist on the com.cn website do you still think i have the real deal??

@bateman- nice fridge 

@eltoro - did your serial numbers check out on com.cn website ?

thanks in advance


----------



## 3752

on the chance of being labelled as being affiliated with Hyge like i have been by some no name pr1ck on UGM rumour is Dr Lin has all ready restarted his production??


----------



## Anthony83

Clubber Lang said:


> Original Hyges dont come with security stickers tho?
> 
> these kits started showing theyre heads when Dr Lins were still around, so there was 3 Hyges on the market. The Hyges with the large security sticker seem to be a counterfeit of both Original & Lins? The 100iu Kits have brown tops.


Clubber is right here,these hygetropin have been round for a few years,recently they brought out the 100iu kits,I belive these hygetropin are made by keeife,there 3 types round for last 2 years

1) pin wheel tops by hygene. (original)

2) tribal tops,formaly 8iu tops, the .cn site (made by Lin)

3) pinwheel tops,200iu green tops 100iu brown

Tops. .cn.com site. ( made by keeife)


----------



## Anthony83

Pscarb said:


> on the chance of being labelled as being affiliated with Hyge like i have been by some no name pr1ck on UGM rumour is Dr Lin has all ready restarted his production??


I belive this 2 mate, a reseller linked with lins site I use deal with,has contacted me recently saying stock is available again


----------



## BatemanLondon

i thought the licensing issue was just with export rather than production ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Pscarb said:


> on the chance of being labelled as being affiliated with Hyge like i have been by some no name pr1ck on UGM rumour is Dr Lin has all ready restarted his production??


large security stickers and brown 100 tops could be the new Lins?

dodgy time with GH at the moment. Think i'll stick with Original ones i know.


----------



## 3752

Anthony83 said:


> I belive this 2 mate, a reseller linked with lins site I use deal with,has contacted me recently saying stock is available again


i was contacted this morning with that info....



Clubber Lang said:


> large security stickers and brown 100 tops could be the new Lins?
> 
> dodgy time with GH at the moment. Think i'll stick with Original ones i know.


yea it would be a open market for fakes and very confusing although i dont understand how there cna be new Hyge when only 2 places produce it?? not heard good things about the brown tops though??

although with all the confusion i will stick with Pharma GH for the time....


----------



## Clubber Lang

Pscarb said:


> i was contacted this morning with that info....
> 
> yea it would be a open market for fakes and very confusing although i dont understand how there cna be new Hyge when only 2 places produce it?? *not heard good things about the brown tops though??*
> 
> although with all the confusion i will stick with Pharma GH for the time....


i know of two friends that have used the 100iu pin wheel brown tops, both mentioned they got a metalic taste after jabbing. That was enough to put me off.

They didnt continue after finishing theyre boxes.


----------



## Anthony83

Clubber Lang said:


> large security stickers and brown 100 tops could be the new Lins?
> 
> dodgy time with GH at the moment. Think i'll stick with Original ones i know.


Hygetropin that produce the brown tops have been round for a few years,but only in the last year they produced the brown top 100iu kit,to compete with lins yellow top 100iu kit, before this they were selling 200iu green top kits


----------



## Childwall_oak

why cant i comment???


----------



## Childwall_oak

hi guys,

thanks for all your feedback....

@pscarb- can you confirm, even tho the security code doesnt exist on the com.cn website that the gh should still be legit??

thanks in advance


----------



## 3752

Clubber Lang said:


> i know of two friends that have used the 100iu pin wheel brown tops, both mentioned they got a metalic taste after jabbing. That was enough to put me off.
> 
> They didnt continue after finishing theyre boxes.


yea this is what i have heard although not used them myself.....



Anthony83 said:


> Hygetropin that produce the brown tops have been round for a few years,but only in the last year they produced the brown top 100iu kit,to compete with lins yellow top 100iu kit, before this they were selling 200iu green top kits


if this is true then they are not the same stanadard as there 200iu kits



Childwall_oak said:


> hi guys,
> 
> thanks for all your feedback....
> 
> @pscarb- can you confirm, even tho the security code doesnt exist on the com.cn website that the gh should still be legit??
> 
> thanks in advance


no mate i cannot not from a picture......


----------



## Childwall_oak

hi guys thanks for all your feedback...

pscar- please can you advise, even tho the security number comes back as 'doesnt exist' on the com.cn, do you still think the gh should be legit


----------



## 3752

Childwall_oak said:


> hi guys thanks for all your feedback...
> 
> pscar- please can you advise, even tho the security number comes back as 'doesnt exist' on the com.cn, do you still think the gh should be legit


see my post above


----------



## Childwall_oak

oppps, sorry thanks ...


----------



## hilly

There's only 2 types I would use

Original pinwheels with no security sticker

Tribal top with security sticker. Have also just heard these will now be available again very soon.


----------



## Childwall_oak

great thanks for feedback.. 

so what do you guys recomend i do, i have 400iu of what looks like origional pin wheel hyge, but with a security label (invalid security no) that nobody has seen before....

is there any tests? trials (overdose) to see if legit....

as i mentioned early from the past 400iu of the exact same compaany, body fat has dropped, much better condition and better muscle shape , healthier skin, great sleep, tingeling in feet/hands ....

thanks in advance


----------



## 3752

if it is the exact same as you have used before and you felt it worked then use it mate....


----------



## Anthony83

Childwall_oak said:


> great thanks for feedback..
> 
> so what do you guys recomend i do, i have 400iu of what looks like origional pin wheel hyge, but with a security label (invalid security no) that nobody has seen before....
> 
> is there any tests? trials (overdose) to see if legit....
> 
> as i mentioned early from the past 400iu of the exact same compaany, body fat has dropped, much better condition and better muscle shape , healthier skin, great sleep, tingeling in feet/hands ....
> 
> thanks in advance


Mate there not the orginal pin wheel,the orginal are made by hygene, it says on ur box ****, there the counterfeit hygetropin but still may contain gh, i haven't used this hygetropin so cant comment on how good they are,but have seen it a few

times,

The orginal hygetropin produce getropin as there 100iu kit.Not the brown tops


----------



## Childwall_oak

hi guys

if you go to ****** website (under fake and genuine section) it shows the new anti fake sticker, which are on my kits, and the stickers on most of the kits above uploaded are the old anti fake stickers ?????

what do you guys think


----------



## Clubber Lang

Childwall_oak said:


> hi guys
> 
> if you go to ****** website (under fake and genuine section) it shows the new anti fake sticker, which are on my kits, and the stickers on most of the kits above uploaded are the old anti fake stickers ?????
> 
> what do you guys think


stickers and websites mean nothing TBH. Its a smoke screen to make you think its a legit product, when really its a counterfeit.

the GH you have probably contains active GH, but its not a true Hygetropin, its a counterfeit of one.


----------



## tom42021

Go on there website they sell the brown tops on there, there legit


----------



## Clubber Lang

tom42021 said:


> Go on there website they sell the brown tops on there, there legit


and you think the site is legit?

....another one in the bag.


----------



## hilly

Clubber Lang said:


> and you think the site is legit?
> 
> ....another one in the bag.


Lol people just won't learn.


----------



## 3752

tom42021 said:


> Go on there website they sell the brown tops on there, there legit


No they are not legit Hyge.........they are a copy


----------



## Brutal1

lol very confusing to say the least, A couple of questions

So genuine Hygets only come in 200iu kits??

100iu kits of genuine Hygets are called Getropin???

Brown tops are counterfeit????

Cheers


----------



## 3752

Brutal1 said:


> lol very confusing to say the least, A couple of questions
> 
> So genuine Hygets only come in 200iu kits??
> 
> 100iu kits of genuine Hygets are called Getropin???
> 
> Brown tops are counterfeit????
> 
> Cheers


it is extremely confusing mate....

there are 2 types of legit hyge (long story)

the original pinwheel top Hyge from Hygene this comes in 200iu kits (green tops with pinwheel design) but they also do 100iu kits called Getropin.

Dr Lin's Hyge (this was recently shut down by the chinese Govt but have restarted again) this type come in both 200iu and 100iu kits 200iu have green tops, 100iu have yellow tops and both have a tribal design on the lid (known as tribal top hyge)

the brown top Hyge is not original, it may contain GH but i have not heard good things about this type.

i have used both of the legit types of Hyge in both 100 and 200iu kits and they are both very good, in my opinion the best non pharma GH.

hope this helps with the confusion mate


----------



## Brutal1

Spot on info there mate 



Pscarb said:


> it is extremely confusing mate....
> 
> there are 2 types of legit hyge (long story)
> 
> the original pinwheel top Hyge from Hygene this comes in 200iu kits (green tops with pinwheel design) but they also do 100iu kits called Getropin.
> 
> Dr Lin's Hyge (this was recently shut down by the chinese Govt but have restarted again) this type come in both 200iu and 100iu kits 200iu have green tops, 100iu have yellow tops and both have a tribal design on the lid (known as tribal top hyge)
> 
> the brown top Hyge is not original, it may contain GH but i have not heard good things about this type.
> 
> i have used both of the legit types of Hyge in both 100 and 200iu kits and they are both very good, in my opinion the best non pharma GH.
> 
> hope this helps with the confusion mate


----------



## Brutal1

Can I ask which is the original Hygets site is?? Seems there are 3 that are very similar

******

Cheers


----------



## thoon

Been using the said brown tops for a wile now and have numb finger tips as i do when i run other makes of GH ...


----------



## Brutal1

thoon said:


> Been using the said brown tops for a wile now and have numb finger tips as i do when i run other makes of GH ...


Which site do those have Thoon??

From what I see there are 2 types of red/brown tops coming from sites ending in *** both brown tops kits have pin wheel tops on there vials???

Are you getting the metallic taste after injection?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Ive got 400iu of brown tops sitting in the fridge, still got 100iu left of the green tops and 100iu euro pharma kit to finish before i start them though


----------



## thoon

** are the brown tops im using at the moment .. No metallic taste at all but numb tips at 5iu per day

** are the red/brown tops


----------



## 3752

guys you cannot put up site address as this is considered sourcing so please do not do it.


----------



## ikemay

hi, i may have only been a member now all of 5 minutes but please do take into consideration there are more than a couple stories or original/fake/copy hyge, what site is legit and who makes the real deal. ive done alot of research on the matter,countless hours,days even. dot cee en makes the real deal hyge with tribals now as the latest top design, i describe them as almost looking like a dna strand (if you look closely at cap it reads biotec hidden within the tribal design), but that's irrelevant . i was reconstituting the 8iu vials with 1 ml instead of .80ml as you should for an 8iu vial (you get out what you put in, i know i dont need to explain that to you but some may not understand) and they were still potent as all hell. even overdiluted like that, me and a few friends could not make it past 3-4 iu after months without getting serious cts symptoms,numbness,stiff hands,great sleep. i am not trying to challenge your post, only add my research and experience with the product.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I have always got the 100iu kits with security sticker with verification codes which always work, these are now yellow tribal caps, they are back in production, I also have used the pin whee 200iul(green lid) which come without verification stickers and I have been told these are back around also. I suppose you have to trust your source.


----------



## Brutal1

Do you guys use them IM or Sub Q????


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Sub q myself, The way I see it, that patients on gh treatment responded better via IM then they would have done it that way


----------



## Childwall_oak

Hi guys.

I've had an email from my contact in china asking me to recheck my security label, he states their website has had a few issues of recent...

the kit came back as real .... 

Strange


----------



## Archie0411

Hi Childwall_oak, please forgive me if i speak out of turn, this is my first post and not used to forums...... I have just read your posts and im interested in finding out how you got on with your second 400iu, it sounds like you had some concerns about its authenticity. I have been considering using hygetropin but have not yet taken the plunge. The results your getting sound ideal for what im looking for.... can i ask what dosage your using at the moment and how are the results. Would it be possible for us to chat away from the forum so we could chat more freely?

kindest rgds


----------



## Archie0411

Hi interested in this thread, haven't seen any Euro Pharma about in a while.....hows it goin?


----------



## spiceykam

Hi guys, yes I've received the same boxes of Hygetropin however 10iu, I'm hopoing they're real, as for storage prior to mixing the water with the GH the vial, do I really need to store them in a fridge, surely this is for when you've mixed it ?.


----------



## Jpeg3000

Pscarb said:


> there is 2 types of legit Hyge...
> 
> original ones with a pinwheel top
> 
> Dr Lin's type with a tribal top
> 
> Dr Lin operation has been shut down by the chinese Govt (which should finally put a stop to which is original  ) you have the original pinwheel type which are very good.


Mine have the same green tops with the swirl type lid but on the box is says hygene not hygetropin.com.cn and there is no sticker on my box, is this legit?


----------



## Jas

Clubber Lang said:


> Original Hyges dont come with security stickers tho?
> 
> these kits started showing theyre heads when Dr Lins were still around, so there was 3 Hyges on the market. The Hyges with the large security sticker seem to be a counterfeit of both Original & Lins? The 100iu Kits have brown tops.


If attachment does not come through, let me know.

Is this what brown top 100IU original look like? are these alright to use


----------



## Jas

Here they are, what do you think


----------



## Jas

See the image above


----------



## Jas

Anthony83 said:


> Mate there not the orginal pin wheel,the orginal are made by hygene, it says on ur box ****, there the counterfeit hygetropin but still may contain gh, i haven't used this hygetropin so cant comment on how good they are,but have seen it a few
> 
> times,
> 
> The orginal hygetropin produce getropin as there 100iu kit.Not the brown tops


Anthony, so you are saying the brown tops could still be fine to use?


----------



## SvenPowerH

is this .asia or com.cn ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Jas said:


> View attachment 149006
> View attachment 149006
> 
> 
> If attachment does not come through, let me know.
> 
> Is this what brown top 100IU original look like? are these alright to use


hi mate,

they arent the Original Hygenes (hygetropins), these are classed and replica's, counterfeits, or fakes if you prefer. These are the hygetropin.com.cn ones i believe. The 100s are brown top and 200ius are green. May contain some GH, might not contain anything. Ive used the green tops straight after using the Original Hygenes and all my CTS sides disappeared. Started back on the Originals and CTS came back.

loads of fake Hygetropins doing the rounds, especially Yellow Tops. Avoid like the plague. Theyre coming straight from Eastern Europe and are totally duff. Lots of fake omnitrope pens coming from that area too.


----------



## Jas

SvenPowerH said:


> is this .asia or com.cn ?


Exactly as clubber lang said, the brown one's are 100 IU, and green top are 200 IU. The supplier said Hygetropin.com.cn.


----------



## Jas

Clubber Lang said:


> hi mate,
> 
> they arent the Original Hygenes (hygetropins), these are classed and replica's, counterfeits, or fakes if you prefer. These are the hygetropin.com.cn ones i believe. The 100s are brown top and 200ius are green. May contain some GH, might not contain anything. Ive used the green tops straight after using the Original Hygenes and all my CTS sides disappeared. Started back on the Originals and CTS came back.
> 
> loads of fake Hygetropins doing the rounds, especially Yellow Tops. Avoid like the plague. Theyre coming straight from Eastern Europe and are totally duff. Lots of fake omnitrope pens coming from that area too.


Thanks man, what are the originals ones then to look out for? These ones may have HGH in, and how much the purity level is, if its in the 90' that'll be fine. I'd have to get it tested to be sure, which I'm unlikely to do. There not being offered to me dirt cheap or anything, there has to be some HGH in there.


----------



## bynste

Jas said:


> View attachment 149019
> 
> 
> Here they are, what do you think


They have .cn on them, as far as all my reading says, .cn are 10iu yellow tops, 8iu green tops, tribal design.

The ones in pic can I see .cn as website, it should read .com.cn for brown top wheels shouldn't they?


----------



## Jas

bynste said:


> They have .cn on them, as far as all my reading says, .cn are 10iu yellow tops, 8iu green tops, tribal design.
> 
> The ones in pic can I see .cn as website, it should read .com.cn for brown top wheels shouldn't they?


Yeah there are or have been before multiple websites. One taking business from the other, trying to undercut the other because its such a big area of business, there's room for more than one, as true real pharma grade like genetech.com, pfizer, Ely Lilly Humatrope are not easy to come by


----------



## kashy19

Hi, wondered if anyone can help me. I purchased these 200x 8iu from a source I don't know. These are the com.cn version and the verification checks out ok. Only think concerns me is the authentication is upside down. I've added some pics to see if anyone has used these and if there a good brand. At 3iu first think in morning for 3 weeks, getting very slight tingles,


----------



## kashy19

Reason why the auth sticker is peeling is cause I tried to take it off


----------



## hilly

Look dodgy as that authenticity sticker.

Box looks wrong colour green also


----------



## kashy19

I'm getting slight tingles in fingers, but if you guys think there fake, I'll stop using till I source some pharma grade. Don't want to be putting summit in my body every day that's not what it's supposed to be. But the check out ok on the com.cn authenticity


----------



## VANE06

I have this box real fakes need help for me fakes but what into 0 ui or less than 10 UI

THANKS


----------



## shadow4509

kashy19 said:


> View attachment 150721
> 
> 
> View attachment 150723
> 
> 
> View attachment 150725
> 
> 
> View attachment 150726
> 
> 
> Reason why the auth sticker is peeling is cause I tried to take it off


These are fake


----------



## L60SIX

The .com.cn do not appear to be fake. I have been using for over a month and have all the sides to make me think otherwise at 5iu ed. Joint pain,CTS some finger numbness/pain and water retention. Fat loss was noticable from early on (roughly 2 weeks) but was expected because was lean to start with.

Only on these boards do I come across as the .com.cn hyges being fake, everywhere else I have read and researched says otherwise and even the official site contains the pictures of the .com.cn brown tops.


----------



## noel

its not difficult to get a printer and put .cn or .com.cn on...doesn't mean that eveyr box with the Pinwheel doesn't contain GH... im using Pinwheel .com.cn direct from China (im in China) and these are known as the copy Hyge....the 'real' ones are the ones with the tribal pattern (any source worth his salt knows this)... now I know these work, sleep quality, hold some water around ankles etc etc etc . Do people make fakes ...of course... look at the price most GH goes for...its easy money..... doesn't mean all .com.cn are devoid of GH....

however if the pic above is with a good camera the green is no where near bright enough


----------



## L60SIX

I understand your point.

The point I am trying to make is what makes the .cn or others the real ones if they do both exactly what they say on the box (metaphorically speaking) without actual proof as to which company is real or fake.

All I can see is user experience and old wives tales about how they became with not a single shred or evidence of any of it.

Now I can take the word of someone who may just be assuming or repeating stories they heard.

Hygene like I have said provide the pictures of the brown top 100iu kits which I have from .com.cn and sources say this are the originals...


----------



## noel

the .cn if real, were the original Hyge - although its contested by another company in China called Hygene ( Zhongshan Hygene) .... to be fair its mostly hearsay and Chinese whispers about the semi mythical Dr Lin..... who was a chemist and had the .cn website... again no one has any proof its just bodybuilding story telling... when I first had Hyge's the box never had websites on .... then came the .con ones and the tribal design.... and you now have .com.cn with the pinwheel design....

I have used the 10iu ones from both ...and - just my experience.... neither were as good as the 8iu ones........ could be bad storage, could be f*ck all in the vials etc etc . I don't know....

the 'fake' bit all concerns whether people have Dr Lins ones, or the ones from the company Dr Lin used to work for... which if both are being honest, and your source is selling you unadulterated product. then they should both be 8iu of GH ...so yes in that respect you are correct...

if in China ( I am a far bit these days) and you go to a friendly pharmacy then GenSci or Anhui Anke Biotechnology (Group) Co. are the two 'main' brands sold (and used in the Chinese healthcare system) ...... i.e Jintropin and Ansomone.... GenSci make a variety of things for the Chinese health market (insulin etc) and both companies are (along with a handful of others) involved in the new PEG rHGH market... this is fact, all obtainable from any medical report/researcher and easily checkable on the Chinese FDA (CFDA) website... providing your mandarin is up to scratch....a bit off the original thread path but you mentioned 'no proof' so my drivel above at least quantifies some of the GH available from China ..


----------



## 3752

L60SIX said:


> I understand your point.
> 
> The point I am trying to make is what makes the .cn or others the real ones if they do both exactly what they say on the box (metaphorically speaking) without actual proof as to which company is real or fake.
> 
> All I can see is user experience and old wives tales about how they became with not a single shred or evidence of any of it.
> 
> Now I can take the word of someone who may just be assuming or repeating stories they heard.
> 
> Hygene like I have said provide the pictures of the brown top 100iu kits which I have from .com.cn and sources say this are the originals...


there is a lab test on this site to show that the Brown tops contain nothing, you won't believe what guys on here say without proof what proof does your source provide to say they are the originals?? original hyge came in green tops and that was both the ones from hygiene and when Dr Lin moved on his as well, i was using the original Hyge when they very first came out and at no point was there any Hygetropin GH that had brown tops, so your source is incorrect, now if he has a independent lab test to show they contain GH then please post it up other wise he is spouting user experience and old wives tales as you put it


----------



## L60SIX

Exactly what my point was. Neither are real or both are...

The source I get it from is a pharmacy in hk (I live in hk) and they directly order from the reseller/manufacturer. I have also bought real ansomone from there which checks out on the website just like the .com.cn did. Both seem equally as potent to me...

Go to Wikipedia and check the official site yourself, there is the company hygene which sell or provide brown top 100iu kits.

There is another forum where the brown tops serum tested highest out of all (I won't link but google search should show up.)

I have also read on multiple sites/forums that hygene do not distribute and use .com.cn for that with validation stickers.

I have also heard the black tops are the fake ones without the website...too much conflicting information.


----------



## 3752

L60SIX said:


> Exactly what my point was. Neither are real or both are...
> 
> The source I get it from is a pharmacy in hk (I live in hk) and they directly order from the reseller/manufacturer. I have also bought real ansomone from there which checks out on the website just like the .com.cn did. Both seem equally as potent to me...
> 
> Go to Wikipedia and check the official site yourself, there is the company hygene which sell or provide brown top 100iu kits.
> 
> There is another forum where the brown tops serum tested highest out of all (I won't link but google search should show up.)
> 
> I have also read on multiple sites/forums that hygene do not distribute and use .com.cn for that with validation stickers.
> 
> I have also heard the black tops are the fake ones without the website...too much conflicting information.


there is far to much conflicting information thats why i use Pharma Grade GH and not Hyge anymore


----------



## SvenPowerH

Neither Hygetropin (com.cn or .cn) is the real pharma. Both are made for underground market and because of that, they can't go through legit distribution channels because they would be busted very fast. Dr Lin make the .cn (by the way, Lin is gone : R I P : ) and .com.cn is made by Zhongshan Hygene. BOTH products are made in pretty well developed manufacturing units and by good pharmaceutical standards BUT are not notified, checked, analyzed or controlled by any state agency in China (SDFA in this case).

GenSci, Anke and Amoytop Xiamen are the top manufacturers of pharma grade HGH but you won't find them easily on the black-market except for the Anke who have parallel manufacturing (meaning the goods that end up on the Chinese market and are sold there are not the same batches as the ones exported). Why? Because if you manufacture 5000 vials and notify the SDFA about this, they will inspect and analyze randomly the stock before they can give you the release-to-market certificate. *If you as a factory sell illegal to the black-market or export to some country you don't have the right to do (no pharma license of the importer, no registration certificate in the export country, no bank transfer, invoice, nothing, nada) the governing authority can check every easily if you sold illegally or not: actual stock in the warehouse minus the one sold legally.* The difference are "disappeared" stocks which will end any factory in trouble. That's why, the goods for the black market are manufactured unofficially without ANY governmental agency control (MOH, SFDA, Customs, etc) and thus -> NON PHARMA GRADE. *In this situation all you can do is trust the factory and its owners. Being China...and you being +10,000km away...well...your thin layer of confidence is your email exchange.*


----------

